# Medidor RLC con la tarjeta de sonido del PC



## Traviato (Jun 25, 2008)

Puse este enlace como respuesta a otro hilo y parece que ha pasado desapercibido.

No lo he llevado a la práctica, pero creo que podría ser interesante.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/124501885/Medidor_RCL.rar.html
```

Espero que sea útil.

Saludos.


----------



## guspulido (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola, me parecio interesante cuando lo encontre, lo estoy probando y no obtengo resultado, nose que estare haciendo mal. Tengo dos dudillas: 1 yo utilizo de entrada el canal del microfono, ya que mi portatil no tiene canal de linea, puede influir? 2 el AAOO que uso es el lm324, en principio no hay problema, y la alimentacion tiene que ser de +3 y -3 o +3 y 0v? 

Gracias


----------



## Traviato (Ago 26, 2008)

Ya dije que no lo había construido, así que no te puedo ayudar mucho.

Entiendo que la conexión estandard de entrada a la tarjeta de sonido es la de microfono. Yo no recuerdo haber visto un portatil con entrada de linea. De manera que creo que estás haciendo lo correcto. 
Eso sí, la entrada tiene que ser estereo, porque usa los dos canales y la salida es el canal derecho como dice el texto.
En cuanto a la alimentación es claramente +3 y -3, la figura 2, así lo dice.

Espero que lo consigas.

Saludos.


----------



## masterk (Ago 27, 2009)

esta bueno, pero yo tengo problemitas, en primer lugar funciona bien para la medicion de condensadores y resistencias pero en un rango muy reducido para c 10nf-500nf y para resistores 1-10k, pero no puedo medir ninguna inductancia y tampoco sale nada en el osciloscopio del software para inductancias pero si para c y r.

@guspulido :

sobre la entrada de del microfono si influye por que para entrada del el microfono es mono y no r-l como se necesita, y sobre el operacional yo use un 4558 y aciendo algunas artimañas con resistores lo alimente con una sola bateria de 9v obteniendo +4.5v y -4.5v el voltaje ncasi no influye por que la configuracion del operacional es un amplificador seguidor osea que vin=vout.


----------



## masterk (Ago 28, 2009)

creo que este proyecto esta bueno peroooo... se queda corto en al medicion de ampliosrangos de medicion de rcl, como ya dije anteriormente funciona en un rango muy reducido, aca dejo el circuito que use que solamente le hice algunas midificaciones al original para que funcione con una fuente normal de 9v o una bateria de 9v.


sobre como lo use, ala primera no me funciono por que se encontrava alveres la conexion
los canales r-l de mi targeta y lo inverti y se observo algo en la pantalla del software
, pero se encontraba distorcionado, y ajuste el nivel de entrada con el controlador
de mi targeta de sonido se llama sigmatel, este tenia unas opciones de atenuacion
y amplificación a la entrada asi que empeze a manipular, aumente la atenuacion y en la pantalla
ya se observo mejor dos formas de onda senoidales desfasadas aprox 90º y una mas pequeña en
voltaje que la otra, esto es debido a que media un condensador y la diferencia de
amplitud entre las dos por que en el c cahia una tension ac inferior al punto de referencia
(ur) y le di un click measure y me dio el valor del c que ara de 46.8nf y axactamente era una
condensador de 47nf (473), surango de error es muy reducido, pero probe con un c de 
220pf y no se vio la formas de onda que deberia de mostrar asi que midio otra cosa ,para ser mas
eaxcto una bobina de muy grande valor, asi que probe con cambiar rref le puse 100kohm, y asi se observo
ya la forma de onda en c solo que ya medi alrededor de 22nf y dividiendo esto por 100 o 22nf/100=220pf
, pero ni asi se podia medir bobinas, en conclucion practcamente se pueden medir rc pero no inductancia.


----------



## Carmelojose (Oct 13, 2009)

A mi tampoco me funciona.
Saludos.
Carmelo.


----------



## mrp (Nov 2, 2009)

me alegra encontrar en este foro algunos de mis proyecto como por ejemplo el plc con micro y termostato para termocuplas ya que yo los uso en mis automatizaciones en maquinas extrusoras de plásticos el termostato para controlar la temperatura del cañon extrusor y el plc para la lógica de control de los moldes.


----------

